# Anyone make yogurt with a crock pot?



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I remember making my own yogurt about 10 years ago and using a heating pad. But now I can't seem to even find a heating pad that won't shut itself off. 

I was wondering if I could put a towel in the bottom of my crock pot, put the jars on top, add a couple inches of water and set it to "keep warm"? This is how I make glycerin tinctures with my herbs and it works well. I wonder if it would work for the yogurt. Would I need to leave the lid off?


----------



## draggahaus (Feb 3, 2008)

I am getting ready to make a bunch of yogurt, I will watch this tread. I was also thinking putting them in the cooler with hot water bottles, that I can switch out during the day. right now we have no A/C so I don't think I will have to do anything during the day, it is at night that will be an issue. 

I am going to make a bunch of yogurt/fruit Popsicles for the freezer. We love these...and frozen yogurt/ ice cream. big fan. once I get a bunch done of these then I will be back to making cheese.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Now that is an interesting idea. I am going to plug mine in to see what temp it "Keeps warm" at.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

You'll need to check it out with your crock pot. 

I had the same idea, but my crock pot wouldn't go low enough. 

Also checked out my gas oven, thought that wouldn't work because it wasn't warm (about 95) enough, notice I said thought it wouldn't work.

I finally made mine with a wide mouth quart jar, hot plate(lowest setting) and a perocolator(sp)coffee pot filled with water to right below the lid of the jar. I had about a pint left over when I was making this so I set it in the oven. When I pulled the quart out I also checked the pint and it had set up better then the quart did.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I use a crock pot to make our yogurt. I've been doing it this way for about a year with good results.
I put a clean wash cloth on the bottom. Place the filled jars on top of the cloth and fill 1/2 with warm water. I check the water temp before filling. I use 2 wide mouth and 2 regular mouth pint canning jars - fits perfect in my crock pot. I put the lid on (it doesn't fit as tight as usual) and put the setting on warm. If I remember right, it takes 6-8 hours (I'd have to check).

prairiegirl


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Right now it's so hot outside, I can make it by setting the jars out on the patio.
:viking:


----------



## Citrine Rising (Mar 20, 2008)

I do mine like prairiegirl, except that I fill the crockpot with warm water just so it goes to the bottom of the ring on the jar.....so the jars will not be submerged..... I use the wide-mouth pint jars also. Then turn the crockpot to the warm setting and keep the lid off. If I put the lid on then it gets waaaay too hot. Takes about 8 hours.

Leanna


----------



## maude73529 (May 10, 2002)

I don't make my yogurt with a crock pot i just use an old cooler put the hot jars in and then put lots of newspaper in and around my jars. Leave till next morning it works everytime.


----------

